# Quelles compétences et quels outils pour créer cette appli?



## Bigdidou (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
je n'ai plus programmé quoi que ce soit depuis un quinzaine d'année.
Je voudrais créer un appli ultrasimple (en fait un base de données autonome comme on peut le faire avec 4D ou FMP) permettant la conversion de multiples paramètres biologiques en de multiples unités, le calcul d'équations simples que tous les urgentistes et médecins généralités connaissent, et, surtout, la possibilité de calculer des scores diagnostics et pronostics à partir de questionnaires à choix multiples (impossible à ma connaissance à faire avec un simple feuille de calcul sur iPhone. Peut être Bento ou Hanbase, mais ça ne serait pas autonome)
Tout ceci pour l'IPhone/iPod/iPad.
Quelles connaissances et quels outils faut-il pour ce modeste projet ?
NB : les applis de ce type fourmillent sur l'appstore ; elles ont toutes de gros défaut (en dehors d'être quasiment toutes en américain) et aucune ne regroupe toutes ces fonctions (c'est pas faute d'en avoir testé une vingtaine...)


----------



## GrayStorm (28 Avril 2010)

Pour les outils, l'environnement de dev de Apple doit suffire. Sur le site de Apple, section développement (inscription gratuite obligatoire), tu peux télécharger Xcode 3.2.2 et le SDK 3.2 pour Iphone/Ipad.
Avec y a tout un tas de docs pour démarrer ...
Il faut aussi s'initier à l'Objective-C et à la programmation dans l'environnement d'API de Apple. Ca a l'air un peu toufu au début quand même. (j'ai fait une appli "hello World" pas à pas ce week-end )


----------



## grumff (30 Avril 2010)

Avec Numbers sur l'ipad, tu penses que c'est pas faisable ? Sinon sur cette plateforme, la seule solution c'est effectivement les outils Apple, si tu as des bases en c/c++ et en programmation objet, ça t'aidera, mais c'est quand même un environnement assez spécifique. On commence à trouver quand même pas mal de tutos sur le net, je ne t'en dirais plus, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'y intéresser, d'autres ici seront beaucoup plus compétents que moi là dessus.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Mai 2010)

Number, non.
Je voudrais un truc autonome.
Bon je vais voir ça sur mon temps libre ; ça me paraît plutôt simple, ce que je veux faire, même si les mots C/C+, ça fait très peur pour un néophyte...


----------



## grumff (3 Mai 2010)

objective-c, plutôt que c/c++, c'est un petit peu différent.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2010)

Merci.
Quand je dis que j'y connais rien, j'y connais rien.
La preuve.


----------

